# Gryphon AquaSawXL - RENTAL - Anyone interested?



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
Im considering getting a Gryphon AquaSawXL Diamond Band Saw as im re-doing my tank, and would like to remove a lot of the corals from my old rock to put back in the tank, but I don't do a lot of fragging and can't really justify the cost for this one project.

SO, I wanted to see if anyone would be interested in renting the unit if I got one? *if so, PLEASE PM ME. *

*Deposit: *$400*
*1 Day Rate:* $35 (24hr period, i.e 3pm Thu - 3pm Fri) 
*2 Day/Weekend Rate*: $55 (pickup Friday PM - returned by Sunday PM)
*Week Rate*: $115 (pickup Sunday PM - returned by following Sunday PM)

*Rental will be deducted from deposit amount on return. Additional $45 will be charged per day for late returns.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Id be interested in renting it but feel those rates are too high. If it were 25 bucks a day plus deposit Id definitely be interested.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

nc208082 said:


> Id be interested in renting it but feel those rates are too high. If it were 25 bucks a day plus deposit Id definitely be interested.


Thanks for the feedback! Im happy to be flexible on the rates if I get enough people interested to make it worth it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Why dont u just reach out to community and borrow/rent one from 
someone rather then deal with prices of a loaner ... saves u a purchase ...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

tom g said:


> Why dont u just reach out to community and borrow/rent one from
> someone rather then deal with prices of a loaner ... saves u a purchase ...


That is an option. But I thought it might be good to have one available for rental on the forum for part-time fraggers that want a clean and professional cut, or have larger colonies to frag. And you never know when it might come in handy!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> Id be interested in renting it but feel those rates are too high. If it were 25 bucks a day plus deposit Id definitely be interested.


I agree. I would be very interested in renting it if the rate was lower.
I still think it's a great idea and I'm glad that Elliot is willing to offer this service.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

4pokguy said:


> I agree. I would be very interested in renting it if the rate was lower.
> I still think it's a great idea and I'm glad that Elliot is willing to offer this service.


 Thanks for the support guys, I think it could work out well. I've adjusted the rates to *$35 for 1 day* & *$55 per weekend/2 day rental*. So that's $27.50 per day for a 2 day rental which I think is fair at less than 1/20th of the cost of the unit. Spread the word, lets get some more supporters!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds great! I'm gonna need to rent the saw from you once my new tank has been built and I'm ready to move my corals over. I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone else interested in this?


----------

